# Israel cup 09-10 Feb



## OddsPoster (Feb 9, 2010)

09 Feb 19:00 Maccabi Tel Aviv v Maccabi Netanya  1.75 3.30 5.00 +16  
10 Feb 15:15 Hakoach Ramat Gan v Ironi Ashdod Sportclub  4.50 3.30 1.70 +10  
10 Feb 15:15 Hapoel Ashkelon v Sektzia Nes Tziona  2.25 3.00 3.00 +10  
10 Feb 15:15 Hapoel Petach Tikva v Hapoel Raanana  2.20 3.10 3.00 +10  
10 Feb 16:00 Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv v Hapoel Akko  1.61 3.40 5.00 +10  
10 Feb 16:45 Maccabi Beer Sheva v Beitar Jerusalem  10.00 4.75 1.25 +10  
10 Feb 18:45 Hapoel Haifa v Hapoel Tel Aviv  6.00 3.60 1.50


----------

